# Wanted: Canon A/V Cable



## BeegDave (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone have a spare cable they will let go cheap?

$25 from Canon seems high to me.

Model AVC-DC400st Cable (Mini USB to Red, White, and Yellow RCA Males)

This comes with most Canon DSLRs.


Thanks for reading this.

Dave


----------

